# Excel: Zelle referenzieren



## HPB (13. April 2005)

Hallo, 
ich möchte in Excel folgendes realisieren (Beispiel)

in der Zelle a1 steht ein TEXT "bla bla (siehe Zelle XX)".
XX soll hierbei auf eine andere Zelle verweisen, bspw b3.
Excel soll die Referenz dynamisch anpassen, da sich die Zelle (oder genauer deren Inhalt) verschieben kann.

Verschiebe ich bspw den Inhalt von b3 nach b4, so soll in a1 stehen ...(siehe Zelle a4).

Dürfte doch eigentlich nicht schwer sein, oder?
Aber ich steh völlig auf dem Schlauch!
Danke für die Hilfe,

PETER


----------

